# Istick and lemo 2 not working.



## ZAh (1/7/15)

Hi Guys...dropped my istick and lemo combo from my head board. It doesn't read any resistance anymore :'( it's as if there is no atomiser. Tried changing the coil but no improvement. has my istick reached the end or could the tank be busted?

Thanks for the help guys 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

Try squeezing the ring firmly to the base from the bottom up with a toothless long nose pliers.


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Try squeezing the ring firmly to the base from the bottom up with a toothless long nose pliers.


Are we talking about the point of contact between the tank and mod?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

on the airflow ring and if that does not work, then try the point of contact.


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> on the airflow ring and if that does not work, then try the point of contact.


Will try that when I get home after work....thanks Keith. 

I was assuming that something was damaged in the device coz it was working last night but in the morning I found it on the floor and it wasn't working anymore 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

If it does come back to life, always put it in a drawer or something.


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

I have quite a nice video on dismantling an istick, if all else fails I will post some pics if I am goin to take it apart 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

It is not your Istick


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> It is not your Istick


I have an old aero tank, gna try that first before I strip. Would hate if it's the lemo coz I reali love that tank 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

I have seen a another thread regarding the same issue. Lol I now know what u mean Keith will try that when I get home ....will you know the outcome 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (1/7/15)

Is it an Istick 20 @ZAh ?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

TylerD said:


> Is it an Istick 20 @ZAh ?


Yes sir it is 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (1/7/15)

ZAh said:


> Yes sir it is
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Check the insulator in the 510 connection. Pull the centre pin out just a bit. Could be that the fall forced the pin down and now it's shorting. Had it with my 20w.


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

TylerD said:


> Check the insulator in the 510 connection. Pull the centre pin out just a bit. Could be that the fall forced the pin down and now it's shorting. Had it with my 20w.


Are you referring to that small pin in the top if the istick (excuse my noob terminology) 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (1/7/15)

ZAh said:


> Are you referring to that small pin in the top if the istick (excuse my noob terminology)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


That is it. Just pull it out a bit.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

Oki Tyler will do that as soon as I get home....

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

Thanks gents for the help and advice. It was the 510 connector that wasn't making contact with the top thingy lol just glad it's sorted coz I was so damn temper to have a cigarette after fasting for 12 hours. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD (1/7/15)

ZAh said:


> Thanks gents for the help and advice. It was the 510 connector that wasn't making contact with the top thingy lol just glad it's sorted coz I was so damn temper to have a cigarette after fasting for 12 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Awesome! Glad you are sorted brother!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET (1/7/15)

Awesome dude, glad you got sorted


----------



## ET (1/7/15)

TylerD said:


> Awesome! Glad you are sorted brother!



Um, snap?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

Glad it all worked out for you, just remember to put your gear in a drawer before going to bed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

Thank Buddy @ ET....how you doin....I'm not goin to use those tanks that you had kindly given to me previously so if you know any1 whom can put them to good use I will be more than glad to pass them on  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (1/7/15)

ZAh said:


> Thank Buddy @ ET....how you doin....I'm not goin to use those tanks that you had kindly given to me previously so if you know any1 whom can put them to good use I will be more than glad to pass them on
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mini-vape-meet-in-durban.t12825/#post-240985
piffmaster in durbs this weekend, could always pass him whatever bits and bobs you wanna get rid of


----------



## ZAh (1/7/15)

Yeah I was having a chat with Ugi he's also quite enthusiastic about the meet 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/7/15)

Congrats @ZAh on fixing it - well done @TylerD on your great photo 
Enjoy the vaping


----------



## TylerD (2/7/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @ZAh on fixing it - well done @TylerD on your great photo
> Enjoy the vaping


Thanks @Silver , but I just got that picture on google images. Lol.


----------

